# Difference between male and female...



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Initially we decided to get a female pup...but have heard great things about both male and female...is there a difference? What would you guys recommend from personal experience?


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

One of each works for us! In our experience the female is much more laid back than the male.


----------

